# Das Walkyriengrundprojekt/ Das Aus für Angler vor Grömitz?



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2019)

Bereits Ende letzten Jahres kamen die ersten Gerüchte auf- der Walkyriengrund soll für Angler gesperrt werden.


*Was ist der Walkyriengrund? *

Das FFH-Gebiet ist 2224 ha groß und liegt küstenfern in der zentralen Lübecker Bucht vor Grömitz. Es besteht aus drei Kuppen, die sich bis etwa 7 mWassertiefeausdenüber20mtiefen Schlickgebieten der zentralen Lübecker Bucht erheben. Das Gebiet ist ein bedeutendes Gebiet für die Angelfischerei vom Kleinboot und für die Hochseeangelschiffe, also für den gesamten Angeltourismus in der Region enorm wichtig. Zielfische für uns Angler sind Dorsche, Meerforellen und Hornhechte.

Auch für die Küstenfischerei ist das Gebiet von großer Bedeutung.

*Ein Gerücht oder ein geheimes Projekt?*

Seit längerem waren wir bereits im Austausch mit verschiedenen Behörden. Dort war das Projekt den Aussagen nach jedoch bei unseren ersten Anfragen unbekannt. Wir hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings Gesprächsnotizen zu dem Projekt vorliegen, so dass wir unsere Anfrage mit Verweis auf diese Informationen wiederholten.

*Es ging nur über die Rechtsabteilung in den Behörden*

Kurze Zeit später erhielten wir dann eine Antwort aus der Rechtsabteilung der Generaldirektion Wasserstraßen und Schifffahrt in Kiel. Man teilte uns mit, dass das Thünen-Institut beim Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamt Lübeck einen Antrag für ein Forschungsprojekt gestellt hat. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war bereits eine Entscheidung ergangen. Man verwies uns auf ein laufendes Rechtsverfahren, sodass weitere Auskünfte nicht erteilt werden können. Man regte an, sich an das Thünen-Institut zu wenden, um Einzelheiten des Projektes zu erfahren. „Ein Sperrgebiet ist derzeit nicht eingerichtet.“ teilte uns die Behörde dann noch in einem Nebensatz mit.Unterstrich das Wort „derzeit“ also die Absicht ein Sperrgebiet in naher Zukunft einzurichten?

*Viele offene Fragen*

Ein laufendes Rechtsverfahren zu einem Sperrgebiet auf den Bundeswasserstraßen, doch die betroffenen Nutzer erhalten keine Informationen oder gar eine Anhörung? Das konnten wir nicht akzeptieren und haben unsere Forderung und unseren Anspruch auf Akteneinsicht rechtlich begründet. Daraufhin erhielten wir zeitnah die ausführlichen Unterlagen zu diesem Projekt. In diesen Unterlagen haben wir dann Einzelheiten zur Lage des Sperrgebietes und der geplanten Größe erhalten.

Wir haben unsere Fragen zusätzlich an den verantwortlichen Projektleiter im Thünen- Institut Herrn Dr. Uwe Krumme gestellt.


Wer ist in diesem Projekt federführend und für die Umsetzung verantwortlich?

Welches Gebiet und welche Nutzergruppen sind gemäß der Planung zukünftig von welchen Beschränkungen und Verboten betroffen?

Seit wann läuft diesbezüglich eine Planung und wer ist in diese Planung/ Gespräche involviert?

Gab es hierzu bereits eine Anhörung von Betroffenen?

Welche Ziele und Zwecke werden mit der Umsetzung des „Walkyriengrundprojekt“ verfolgt und welche angedachten Beschränkungen/ Verbote sind für die Erreichung dieser Ziele nachweislich erforderlich?

Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage und mit welcher Begründung sollen diese Gebiete angedachten Beschränkungen umgesetzt werden?

Heute waren wir zu diesem Thema im Thünen- Institut in Rostock zu einer Gesprächsrunde eingeladen. Neben Vertretern der Fischerei waren zu diesem „Runden Tisch“ u.a. auch Vertreter der Angelfischerei eingeladen. So war Herr Willi Lüdtke als 1. Vorsitzender des Verbandes der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe e.V., Lars Wernicke und Thomas Deutsch für den Wassertourismus in S-H e.V. und der Geschäftsführer der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH Jens Meyer anwesend.

*Worum geht es bei diesem Projekt?*

Es geht um das FFH-Gebiet „Walkyriengrund“ vor Grömitz. Beantragt ist ein Telemetriefeld mit den Maßen 2 x 2,5 km.

In diesem Gebiet sollen Dorsche innerhalb des Telemetriefeldes gefangen, besendert und wieder freigelassen werden. Damit die besenderten Tiere Daten liefern können, sollten sie für die Dauer des Versuchs nicht entnommen werden. Deshalb wurde ein Fischereiverbot für die Dauer des Experiments beantragt (geplant sind 2 Jahre, weil dann die Batterien der Sender aufgebraucht sind, die Dorsche also keine Daten mehr liefern). Dies betrifft im konkreten Fall also sowohl die kommerzielle Fischerei als auch die Freizeitfischerei.

*Eine Nullnutzungszone droht*

Zusätzlich gibt es eine Reihe weiterer betroffener Nutzergruppen, wenn die zuständige Behörde weitere Auflagen bestimmt (z.B. Fahrverbot für alle Arten von Sportbooten und Schiffen). Rechtlich begründet wird das geplante Sperrgebiet mit der Freiheit von Wissenschaft und Lehre in Deutschland als ein hohes und selbst im Grundgesetz geschütztes Gut, die Einschränkungen anderer Nutzungen erlaubt, sofern ein gesellschaftliches Interesse dargestellt werden.

*Steht die Freiheit von Wissenschaft und Lehre in Deutschland über den wirtschaftlichen Interessen? *

Der Walkryiengrund liegt in einem viel befahrenen Bereich der Lübecker Bucht. Er befindet sich im Ansteuerungsbereich des Kommunalhafens Neustadt/Holstein, in dem regelmäßig frachttragende Küstenschifffahrt abgefertigt wird. Sowohl die verschiedensten Arten von Sport-, Fischerei- und Bundeswehrwasserfahrzeugen sowie auch Fahrzeuge des Stützpunktes der Bundespolizei in Neustadt nutzen diesen Bereich.

Aufgrund des Anlagen- bzw. Versuchsaufbaus und des sehr hohen Verkehrsaufkommens wäre aus nautischer Sicht ein Sperrgebiet von ca. 6 x 6 km erforderlich.

In unseren Augen wird durch das nautisch notwendige Sperrgebiet das Allgemeinrecht auf die freie Nutzung der Bundeswasserstraße in einem zu erheblichen Maß eingeschränkt.





*Die Behörde teilt unsere Sicht*

Die verantwortliche Behörde teilt derzeit unsere Auffassung und hat den Antrag im ersten Step abgelehnt, jedoch hat das Thünen- Institut bereits einen Widerspruch eingelegt und wird eventuell bei einer Ablehnung des Widerspruches einen neuen Antrag stellen. Zu beachten ist bei der Forderung nach Sperrgebieten, dass im Zuge der Gleichbehandlung auch bei anderen Vorhaben dann von der Behörde Teile der Ostsee zu Sperrgebieten erklärt werden müssen. Werden dann in absehbarer Zeit alle Nutzer aus der gesamten Ostsee ausgesperrt?

Grundsätzlich sind wir daran interessiert, die Wissenschaft zu unterstützen. Auch wir haben ein Interesse daran, dass wir in 20 Jahren noch Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen können. Das haben wir in der Gesprächsrunde auch mehrfach deutlich gemacht. Doch darf wissenschaftliche Forschung über dem Interesse der Allgemeinheit stehen?

Wir haben unsere Bedenken gegenüber dem Sperrgebiet im Interesse unserer Mitglieder in der heutigen Gesprächsrunde vorgetragen. In Grömitz liegen zahlreiche Segel- und Motoryachten in einer der größten Marinas der Ostsee. Dort hat u.a. der Seenotkreuzer HANS HACKMACK seinen Liegeplatz. Strategisch ist der Liegeplatz für die HANS HACKMACK besonders günstig, da in unmittelbarer Nähe die Route der großen Fähren Richtung Skandinavien vorbeiführt. Kann sich in bestimmten Fällen sogar die Hilfe für Menschen durch das Sperrgebiet verzögern?

Des Weiteren sind in der Region in den umliegenden Sportboothäfen gut 3000 Liegeplatzinhaber von einem Befahrensverbot betroffen.

Hierbei sind die Kleinboote an den Bojenfeldern von Campingplätzen oder Tagesgäste mit trailerbaren Kleinbooten nicht eingerechnet.

*Wurden im Vorfeld Alternativen geprüft?*

In einer offenen Diskussionsrunde haben wir Alternativen für ein solches Forschungsgebiet diskutiert. Diese Alternativen sollen jetzt vom Thünen- Institut geprüft werden. Hätte man nicht vor der Antragstellung Alternativen prüfen müssen und mit den betroffenen Nutzern verschiedene zur Auswahl stehende Gebiete diskutieren müssen? Ist die Zukunft des Ostseedorsches ein deutsches Problem? Warum wird die Forschung nicht innerhalb der EU in Zusammenarbeit mit Dänemark und Polen durchgeführt? Eventuell gibt es dort sogar besser geeignete Gebiete, die weniger Nutzer beeinträchtigen.

*Wir setzen auf Vertrauen!*

Wir haben zudem unseren Unmut geäußert, dass die Vertreter der Freizeitfischerei nicht im Vorfeld in die Pläne involviert wurden. Hierdurch wurde aus unserer Sicht einmal mehr Vertrauen verspielt und wir hoffen zukünftig bei ähnlichen Projekten, die unter Umständen Einschränkungen nach sich ziehen, vor einer Antragstellung in die Planungen einbezogen zu werden.

*Schaltet sich die Politik in Schleswig- Holstein in diesen Vorgang ein?*

Im März 2018 hat man uns im MELUND zugesichert, dass wir keine neuen Sperrgebiete zu erwarten hätten, da man sich der Situation um den Angeltourismus bewusst ist. Erhält der Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein in diesem Fall Unterstützung von der Landespolitik oder müssen wir diesen Weg erneut alleine gehen?


*Fazit*

Wissenschaft wird von uns begrüßt und unterstützt. Ein neues Sperrgebiet im Bereich der Lübecker Bucht oder rund um Fehmarn, dass Angler, die Küstenfischerei oder alle Wassersportler ausschließt, ist für uns inakzeptabel! Offene Gesprächsrunden wie am heutigen Tage sind die Basis für einen vertrauensvollen Austausch. Wir hoffen, dass die Spielregeln um Fairness, Vertrauen und Ehrlichkeit erweitert werden und dieses kein einmaliges Event bleibt.

Eutin, den 23. April 2019

Lars Wernicke

Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.


----------



## u-see fischer (24. April 2019)

Lars, danke für diese Information und ganz besonders für Deinen Einsatz für die Angler.

DANKE.


----------



## Uzz (25. April 2019)

kleiner technischer Hinweis: Das im Text verlinkte Bild (vermutlich eine Karte, um Größe/Lage zu verdeutlichen) vom Server www.fehmarn-angler.fish ist mangels Zugriffsrechten für z.B. mich nicht sichtbar. Vermutlich klappts nur für Leute, die beim dortigen Forum angemeldet sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> kleiner technischer Hinweis: Das im Text verlinkte Bild (vermutlich eine Karte, um Größe/Lage zu verdeutlichen) vom Server www.fehmarn-angler.fish ist mangels Zugriffsrechten für z.B. mich nicht sichtbar. Vermutlich klappts nur für Leute, die beim dortigen Forum angemeldet sind.



Danke für den Hinweis, geändert!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2019)

Allein die Tatsache, dass betroffene Nutzer bewusst nicht von vornherein gehört wurden,
lässt Schlimmes befürchten.
Am runden Tisch machen sie einen auf fair, obwohl sie bereits im Vorfeld von Fairness nichts wissen wollten.

Ich hoffe, dass diesmal alle Betroffenen rechtzeitig an einem Strang ziehen und sich mit allen gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten
dagegen zur Wehr setzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass diesmal alle Betroffenen rechtzeitig an einem Strang ziehen und sich mit allen gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten
> dagegen zur Wehr setzen.



Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber wir werden von unserer Seite aus im Falle einer Einschränkung die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten sicherlich prüfen! Ich hoffe allerdings auch, dass man unserer Argumentation folgt und das es nicht zu einem Sperrgebiet/ einer neuen Angelverbotszone kommen wird.


----------



## ragbar (26. April 2019)

Das Thünen-Institut gehört dringend ersatzlos abgewickelt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber wir werden von unserer Seite aus im Falle einer Einschränkung die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten sicherlich prüfen! Ich hoffe allerdings auch, dass man unserer Argumentation folgt und das es nicht zu einem Sperrgebiet/ einer neuen Angelverbotszone kommen wird.



Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ihr im Falle eines Falles alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen werdet.
Ich hoffe nur, dass ihr diesmal nicht wieder alleine dasteht, sondern dass alle Betroffenen an einem Strang ziehen.


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2019)

obwohl das Sperrfeld nur ein Fliegenschiß im Verhältniss zu den Weltmeeren ist- aber welchen Nutzen
hat so eine blödsinnige ,kostenaufwendige ,nutzlose ,andere Menschen behindernde Forschung ???????????
nur um zu beweisen das Fische im Wasser hin und her schwimmen um sich ihren Magen zu füllen .
nee danke da hört mein Verständnis für die Wissenschaft auf.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Mai 2019)

Auf welche Kompetenz stützt Du die Erkenntnis, dass das besprochene Projekt blödsinnig, kostenaufwendig und nutzlos ist?
Wissenschaftlicher Insider oder nur des Volkes Meinung?


----------

